# First belt up



## Solidman82 (Oct 17, 2005)

whoo!!!, just got my first belt promotion on the forum ^_^ happy day


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 17, 2005)

artyon:  Congratulations!  It won't be long before you join the BB club!  Keep on posting!



			
				Solidman82 said:
			
		

> whoo!!!, just got my first belt promotion on the forum ^_^ happy day


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Oct 17, 2005)

Keep um flowin'    :cheers:


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 17, 2005)

hey, how come you two don't have belts displayed under your name?


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 17, 2005)

artyon: yea the drinks are on you.

Terry


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 17, 2005)

w00t!  New guys rock!


Congrats and welcome to the forum


----------



## Lisa (Oct 17, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> hey, how come you two don't have belts displayed under your name?



I do believe that supporting members have the option of changing that status under their names.  To become a supporting member look under User CP and go to paid subscriptions.  The cost is $12 per year and gets you a really cool red name and access to a couple of areas for supporting members only.  Its where all the cool kids hang out 

Anyways... Welcome to the forum Solidman82!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 17, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Keep on posting!


That's the name of the game!

Congratulations on the belt!


----------



## masherdong (Nov 1, 2005)

Congrats!!  Keep it up!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 1, 2005)

Sheesh, they've got a belt for everything now-a-days! J/K


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 1, 2005)

I suppose so, but I've been rapidly moving through the ranks since this post. I hope it'll take a bit longer till I hit the next belt now.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 1, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> I suppose so, but I've been rapidly moving through the ranks since this post. I hope it'll take a bit longer till I hit the next belt now.


 
Sorry. . .I couldn't help myself, lol!


----------



## masherdong (Nov 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ummmmm, I kinda don't think you're sorry at all. I forgive you anyway though


----------

